# [USB] Virtualbox PUEL et USB

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

J'ai soucis avec mon virtualbox 4.1.2 lorsque j'active l'usb il detecte bien quelque chose mais l'installation ne se poursuit pas et du coup je n'ai pas accès à mon disque usb. J'ai installé les addons et rajoute le user au groupe vboxusers ...

Il y a juste un truc et je sais pas si cela vient de la mais j'ai pas trouvé comment le changer, depuis mon linux je n'arrive pas à écrire sur les disques usb que je branche. Ils sont bien montés mais après je n'ai pas d'accès.

D'avance merci

----------

## bouriquo

J'ai remarqué que je n'avais pas de fichier virtualbox pour udev, est-ce normal ?

----------

## barul

Tu as cliqué sur le périphérique à ajouter dans vbox?

----------

## bouriquo

Oui crok biensur ^^, il detecte bien quelque chose mais me dit que le périphe usb  n'a pas été installé correctement que ca soit un disk ou une webcam ou un apn usb

----------

## guilc

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> J'ai remarqué que je n'avais pas de fichier virtualbox pour udev, est-ce normal ?

 

Non, il y a des règles udev

le fichier de règles udev est celui ci : /lib/udev/rules.d/10-virtualbox.rules

Quand tu parles d'addons, tu parles bien de "app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle" ?

Le systeme invité, il dit quoi quand tu connectes un périphérique ? Du genre, avec un systeme invité linux, que dit dmesg (de l'invité, pas de l'hote) quand tu connecte l'USB ?

----------

## bouriquo

J'ai pas essayé avec un linux. Mais avec un window, il tente d'installer le périphérique mais n'y arrive pas

Concernant udev ok je vais chercher le fichier. je parle des deux du extpack pour l'usb2 et des additions

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu installé les pilotes VirtualBox dans ton Windows ?

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> as-tu installé les pilotes VirtualBox dans ton Windows ?

 

Pour l'USB, ça ne change rien. Les pilotes virtualbox c'est juste intégration graphique et périphériques de pointage.

L'USB travaille en mode "passthrough" : le périphérique est "tunnellisé" vers l'OS invité qui le voit comme un périphérique USB normal. Pas besoin de pilotes sur l'invité pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

c'est ce que j'appellai les addons de virtualbox  :Smile:  je vais essayer en rajoutant la regle udev

----------

## guilc

normalement il n'y a pas besoin d'"ajouter" la regle udev. Le fichier est livré avec virtualbox !

Je te donne chez moi les USE qui fonctionnent très bien (et qui installent toutes les dépendances) :

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.2  USE="additions alsa extensions opengl qt4 vnc -doc -headless -java -pulseaudio -python -sdk -vboxwebsrv" 0 kB
```

----------

## bouriquo

C'est ce que j'ai et pourtant j'ai pas le fichier  :Sad: 

----------

## bouriquo

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.0  USE="additions alsa extensions java opengl python qt4 sdk vboxwebsrv vnc -doc -headless -pulseaudio"

Je pense pas que cela joue mais pour info j'ai une funtoo x64 en unstable

J'ai refait un emerge en enlevant python,java vboxwebsrv mais je n'ai toujours pas de fichier udev  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Je viens de vérifier l'ebuild funtoo est le même que l'ebuild gentoo. Et le fichier udev est ici : /lib/udev/rules.d/10-virtualbox.rules

----------

## bouriquo

ok merci, pourquoi moi il s'install pas alors :s

----------

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Bon j'ai rajouté le fichier de regle redémarrer évidemment et cela ne change rien toujours même problème. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'avec une ubuntu ça marchait avant dois y avoir un fichier de configuration à la c***

----------

## bouriquo

 *Quote:*   

> * The latest user manual is available for download at:
> 
>  * http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.0/UserManual.pdf
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Voici le message que j'ai si je fais un emerge il me dit qu'il ne faut pas de fichier rules lol

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Bon ça marche, je ne sais pas pourquoi !!! Je sais juste que j'ai recompilé le kernel avec d'autre option pour l'usb. J'imagine qu'il faut quelques chose de spéciale pour virtualbox si jamais je mets la main dessus je vous l'indiquerai  :Smile: 

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## barul

À l'avenir, il faudrait éditer ton dernier message au lieu d'en reposter trois autres… Tant mieux si ça marche.

----------

